# Kessie e Bennacer al top post Ramadan. L'ivoriano titolare.



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie e Bennacer tornano al top dopo il Ramadan.L’algerino e l’ivoriano a digiuno nei giorni scorsi, Ismael anche prima della partita. Ora recupera forze e la caviglia va meglio. A Verona il centrocampista sarà titolare, così come Kessie. Facile che Pioli decida di confermarlo sulla trequarti. Con Diaz alternativa pronto a subentrare dalla panchina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie e Bennacer tornano al top dopo il Ramadan.L’algerino e l’ivoriano a digiuno nei giorni scorsi, Ismael anche prima della partita. Ora recupera forze e la caviglia va meglio. A Verona il centrocampista sarà titolare, così come Kessie. Facile che Pioli decida di confermarlo sulla trequarti. Con Diaz alternativa pronto a subentrare dalla panchina.


Ora serve che la formazione titolare sia quella con “ più palle”, da Domenica ogni palla peserà cento volte in più.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie e Bennacer tornano al top dopo il Ramadan.L’algerino e l’ivoriano a digiuno nei giorni scorsi, Ismael anche prima della partita. Ora recupera forze e la caviglia va meglio. A Verona il centrocampista sarà titolare, così come Kessie. Facile che Pioli decida di confermarlo sulla trequarti. Con Diaz alternativa pronto a subentrare dalla panchina.


Forza Benna, ci serve non far partire titolare Diaz


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie e Bennacer tornano al top dopo il Ramadan.L’algerino e l’ivoriano a digiuno nei giorni scorsi, Ismael anche prima della partita. Ora recupera forze e la caviglia va meglio. A Verona il centrocampista sarà titolare, così come Kessie. Facile che Pioli decida di confermarlo sulla trequarti. Con Diaz alternativa pronto a subentrare dalla panchina.


Chiedo a chi "vede" le caratteristiche dei giocatori e "legge" le partite meglio di me: sarebbe praticabile un'inversione tra Kessiè e Bennacer, con il primo accanto a Tonali e il secondo a fare il "falso trequartista"? Potremmo giovarcene?


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Chiedo a chi "vede" le caratteristiche dei giocatori e "legge" le partite meglio di me: sarebbe praticabile un'inversione tra Kessiè e Bennacer, con il primo accanto a Tonali e il secondo a fare il "falso trequartista"? Potremmo giovarcene?


Per me sarebbe soffocato fisicamente. Kessie riesce ad interpretare il ruolo perché scansa gli avversari come Kratos.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie e Bennacer tornano al top dopo il Ramadan.L’algerino e l’ivoriano a digiuno nei giorni scorsi, Ismael anche prima della partita. Ora recupera forze e la caviglia va meglio. A Verona il centrocampista sarà titolare, così come Kessie. Facile che Pioli decida di confermarlo sulla trequarti. Con Diaz alternativa pronto a subentrare dalla panchina.


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Chiedo a chi "vede" le caratteristiche dei giocatori e "legge" le partite meglio di me: sarebbe praticabile un'inversione tra Kessiè e Bennacer, con il primo accanto a Tonali e il secondo a fare il "falso trequartista"? Potremmo giovarcene?


Proposto varie volte al Mister, sempre risposto " solo in caso di emergenza "


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Chiedo a chi "vede" le caratteristiche dei giocatori e "legge" le partite meglio di me: sarebbe praticabile un'inversione tra Kessiè e Bennacer, con il primo accanto a Tonali e il secondo a fare il "falso trequartista"? Potremmo giovarcene?


No Bennacer è un classico regista, non sa giocare tra le linee.


----------



## Pungiglione (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie e Bennacer tornano al top dopo il Ramadan.L’algerino e l’ivoriano a digiuno nei giorni scorsi, Ismael anche prima della partita. Ora recupera forze e la caviglia va meglio. A Verona il centrocampista sarà titolare, così come Kessie. Facile che Pioli decida di confermarlo sulla trequarti. Con Diaz alternativa pronto a subentrare dalla panchina.


Rifocillati nel corpo e nello spirito, forza ragazzi


----------



## Giofa (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie e Bennacer tornano al top dopo il Ramadan.L’algerino e l’ivoriano a digiuno nei giorni scorsi, Ismael anche prima della partita. Ora recupera forze e la caviglia va meglio. A Verona il centrocampista sarà titolare, così come Kessie. Facile che Pioli decida di confermarlo sulla trequarti. Con Diaz alternativa pronto a subentrare dalla panchina.


Kessie contro la Fiorentina l'ho visto più dentro la partita di testa, speriamo concluda al meglio la sua esperienza da noi


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie e Bennacer tornano al top dopo il Ramadan.L’algerino e l’ivoriano a digiuno nei giorni scorsi, Ismael anche prima della partita. Ora recupera forze e la caviglia va meglio. A Verona il centrocampista sarà titolare, così come Kessie. Facile che Pioli decida di confermarlo sulla trequarti. Con Diaz alternativa pronto a subentrare dalla panchina.


un miracolo del cielo se diaz sta in panca.


----------



## Route66 (4 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un miracolo del cielo se diaz sta in panca.


Giocare in 11 vs 11 è sempre cosa buona e giusta(arbitri e VAR permettendo...)!


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Chiedo a chi "vede" le caratteristiche dei giocatori e "legge" le partite meglio di me: sarebbe praticabile un'inversione tra Kessiè e Bennacer, con il primo accanto a Tonali e il secondo a fare il "falso trequartista"? Potremmo giovarcene?


Kessie è sicuramente meglio di Diaz, Bennacer potrebbe fare bene( anche se il fatto di essere monopiede, e posizionarsi sempre con la stessa postura per ricevere e dare con il sinistro lo limita molto)

Però perché non tagliare la testa al toro è mettere i 3 a cc ,è Fare giocare Leao e Rebic dietro Giroud?


----------



## Kayl (4 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Kessie è sicuramente meglio di Diaz, Bennacer potrebbe fare bene( anche se il fatto di essere monopiede, e posizionarsi sempre con la stessa postura per ricevere e dare con il sinistro lo limita molto)
> 
> Però perché non tagliare la testa al toro è mettere i 3 a cc ,è Fare giocare Leao e Rebic dietro Giroud?


Perché non abbiamo una mezzala valida e neanche un’ala destra


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie e Bennacer tornano al top dopo il Ramadan.L’algerino e l’ivoriano a digiuno nei giorni scorsi, Ismael anche prima della partita. Ora recupera forze e la caviglia va meglio. A Verona il centrocampista sarà titolare, così come Kessie. Facile che Pioli decida di confermarlo sulla trequarti. Con Diaz alternativa pronto a subentrare dalla panchina.


kessiè è arrivato a fine contratto e ancora non s'è capito se sia islamico o meno.  

cmq un bennacer a pieno ritmo ci serve come il pane in questo finale.


----------

